# Anyone with MCE Insurance ?



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I'm having a small issue with Adrian Flux at the moment, so I went round the houses again and found MCE Insurance who have quoted me a very good price on my R33 GTR. Anyone used them before ?

The issue I have at the moment is around the mirroring of my NCB from my other car insurance, it looks like Adrian Flux is going to refuse to do this, but MCE have no issue in doing it, and they have been extremely helpfull, and their quote is really good.

From what I have discovered MCE started out in performance bike insurance, and now do the lot. I was very impressed with their operators. Found their advert in Japanese Performance Mag.

BTW, already tried A-plan and they also waffled around the mirrored NCB thing, they have still to get back to me but I got the distinct impression it was not going to be the best deal.

Ian


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

i use mce for my bike and car they have always seemed helpfull but regarding claims i have'nt had any experiance


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i,ve insured my r34gtr with them this year the price they qouted was outstanding paper work arrived seems all ok NISMOMAN


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I've gone for MCE. Very good quote, better than Adrian Flux including a lower excess, and I must say excellent telephone service, especially in explaining the finer points of NCB mirroring, thanks to a very nice operator called Natasha. 

I'd already posted a good word for Adrian flux, and I would still recommend them for a quote for anyone that already has a Skyline insurance, but the person that I originally dealt with gave me a bum steer with regards to the NCB, unfortuneately they could not check the recording as the number I dialled from (work) withheld the caller ID and seemingly they need that to pull the recording.


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah i just gave these a call and they beat my best quote and seemed very good service

think im gonna go with these


----------

